# Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Pics in post #21)



## doctor ladd (Apr 13, 2011)

I ordered the single mode 3-6 volt drop-in for 2 x cr123a and can't find any info on it or a single review.

The more I read it sounds like this could be a dangerous combo but I'm hoping someone has some experience with this drop in and could tell a little about it.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

Depending on the driver used it may draw too much current from a CR123 cell. Most CR123 cells are rated for a max constant discharge of 1500ma. Without knowing more about the driver used I can't really give any more info.


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

Looks like we are in the same boat, SolarForce says its fine with 2 cr123a's and I am sure it gets hot but I don't plan on more than a minute or two at a time anyway, would still like to hear someone's input on this drop-in though

I will be using Titanium cr123a's


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

How hard is the Solarforce being driven...3 amp?

I just placed an order for a Thrunite XM-L single mode to use with (2) CR123's as well.

I've heard that the switch could burn out as well. I'm using mine in a Surefire 6P with momentary switch so I guess that shouldn't be an issue.

The dropin I got though is only driven to 1.8 amp which is fine for my purposes.


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



gcbryan said:


> How hard is the Solarforce being driven...3 amp?
> 
> I just placed an order for a Thrunite XM-L single mode to use with (2) CR123's as well.
> 
> ...


 
I can't find what it's driven to, I have looked, it will show up eventually.

On another note, I have the thrunite xm-l 3 mode and I love it so enjoy!


----------



## Flashlite Foy (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

I have two of those drop-ins. I've only tried them with 2 x CR123 for a minute or so when I first got them because I always planned to use an 18650. Also, don't know what amps it's pulling. All I can say is it is brighter with the primaries and does get warm but it also gets warm with an 18650. I have mine wrapped tightly with aluminum foil and so far, no problems. The only other thing I might offer is; compared to the 3-mode Ultra Fire XM-L from Manafont, the Solarforce has more of a green tint.

Being an XM-L, it is extremely bright - you won't be disappointed.

Foy


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 14, 2011)

I read a comment on solar force's facebook page where someone said they measured 2 amps at the tail. And I read that at 2 amps the xm-l is about 750 Lumens, so that is not bad at all if that's what it puts out! Since the xm-l is so effecient 750 isn't quite the frightening hand grenade I was imagining.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

I own 3 Solarforce XM-L 1-mode 3-6V dropins. None are green. All warm compared to the Manafont. I've used everything from a modified Solarforce tailcap with a Shiningbeam forward clicky, to a McClicky, to a Solarforce S6 for extended periods of time and none of the switches have melted or failed. They are not as bright as the Manafont drop-in, but I imagine the runtime would be much greater. While the Manafont dropin gets quite hot after a couple of minutes of being on, the Solarforce takes about twice as long to get to the same temperature. All three Solarforce dropins are almost identical in tint and output. Very consistent. I modified one that a friend fried by putting 2 RCR123s in with a 2.8A driver and it's a monster now. I've taken apart the Manafont and Solarforce XM-L dropins and the Solarforce dropins seem to have a little better quality control. The thermal grease/glue on the SF dropins , while generally applied over the entire bottom surface of the star, is layed on pretty thick. The Manafont dropin I took apart actually had all the thermal compound on one side and it was oozing up out of a mounting hole in the star. I had to rebuild the whole thing. So... If you don't want to mess with your dropin, go with the Solarforce. The ability to take primaries as well as 18650s also makes it a good choice. I've used them for extended periods of time running off of 2 primaries with no ill effect or noticeably worse heat buildup. Overall, I really like the Solarforce XM-L dropin - especially for the price.


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



shao.fu.tzer said:


> I own 3 Solarforce XM-L 1-mode 3-6V dropins...


 
Awesome, Thanks! 
Thanks for the advice on getting a solarforce in my other thread also as I have my second one coming with this drop in. A gray l2p, should be a nice addition to my new smaller (non-maglite) collection.


----------



## Mike_TX (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



doctor ladd said:


> I read a comment on solar force's facebook page where someone said they measured 2 amps at the tail. And I read that at 2 amps the xm-l is about 750 Lumens, so that is not bad at all if that's what it puts out! Since the xm-l is so effecient 750 isn't quite the frightening hand grenade I was imagining.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



I'm no electronics expert, but I doubt the XM-L generates 750 lumens driven to only 2A, since the emitter is said to be rated to 4A draw. In fact, I've read that this emitter needs to be driven to 3.8-4A to get the most out of it, and it's rated at a max of 1,000 lumens. So 2A wouldn't be driving it to more than maybe 500-600 lumens, right? 

I'll be happy to be corrected on this if I'm wrong ...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...oes-it-again-160-lumens-per-watt-350-mA/page7

Looks like a T6 gets 712 lumens @ 2A... Seems about right...


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

The XML doesn't do much after 3 amps unless you have wicked heatsinking-not happening with a P60. Now I sorta wish I had gone for the solarforce instead...


----------



## Mike_TX (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



shao.fu.tzer said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...oes-it-again-160-lumens-per-watt-350-mA/page7
> 
> Looks like a T6 gets 712 lumens @ 2A... Seems about right...



Hmmm. If those numbers are correct, that's impressive, and it's just more evidence my DX XM-L drop-in sucks. I can't get it to draw more than 1.48A at the tail and while it produces a pretty robust output, it has a yellowish tint I haven't seen in other beamshot pics. Hopefully the KD one I have on the way will restore my faith.

Thanks for the link.

.
.


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



Mike_TX said:


> Hmmm. If those numbers are correct, that's impressive, and it's just more evidence my DX XM-L drop-in sucks. I can't get it to draw more than 1.48A at the tail and while it produces a pretty robust output, it has a yellowish tint I haven't seen in other beamshot pics. Hopefully the KD one I have on the way will restore my faith.
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> ...


 
I have a Mac's Custom XM-L maglite drop in and it turns slightly yellow when used with alkaline. So I am familiar with the yellow you are talking about but when I use it with Nimh its perfectly white, maybe a different battery with less resistance will help. The Thrunite XM-L drop-in is perfectly white on 2 x cr123a and I really enjoy that, got it from batteryjunction.


----------



## Mike_TX (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



doctor ladd said:


> I have a Mac's Custom XM-L maglite drop in and it turns slightly yellow when used with alkaline. So I am familiar with the yellow you are talking about but when I use it with Nimh its perfectly white, maybe a different battery with less resistance will help. The Thrunite XM-L drop-in is perfectly white on 2 x cr123a and I really enjoy that, got it from batteryjunction.



First, let me correct my earlier post - mine is a KD XM-L drop-in - not a DX.

Here's a beamshot comparison I posted awhile back to show the color tint as compared to an XPG. Distance to wall 1 meter.







(No intent to hijack, just working the XM-L drop-in subject matter.)

.
.


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



Mike_TX said:


> First, let me correct my earlier post - mine is a KD XM-L drop-in - not a DX.
> 
> Here's a beamshot comparison I posted awhile back to show the color tint as compared to an XPG. Distance to wall 1 meter.
> 
> ...



This is what my Mac's looks like on the left, and the outermost spill is slightly purple


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 15, 2011)

The XM-L arrived today, I'll try to get some pics and beam shots up later tonight!

Edit:
- I took a series of pictures I was not happy with bear with me
- This drop-in is very very bright and I believe it is over 700 Lumen and it is almost as bright as my Mac's Custom XM-L rated at 800 Lumen


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

I am getting right around 2.6 Amps.

Just found my camera, my Evo is no good at beamshots so tonight I'll compare the Mac's, Thrunite and Solarforce


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

2,6 amps at the Solarforce XM-L, so CR123's wouldnt be safe at these drop-ins?


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



Mathiashogevold said:


> 2,6 amps at the Solarforce XM-L, so CR123's wouldnt be safe at these drop-ins?



It sounded questionable but seems fine I have used it for 5+ minutes a few times and it gets very warm but not hot, I still shut it off once warm.


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

The Drop-in and L2P host



Drop in by laddscott, on Flickr

Left to Right L2P w/Solarforce L2x w/Thrunite Mac's XM-L Mag Drop-in



All 3 XM-l by laddscott, on Flickr

Swing is about 40ft
iso 400
Shutter 1 sec

Solarforce XM-L



Solarforce (2) by laddscott, on Flickr

Thrunite XM-L



Thrunite by laddscott, on Flickr

Mac's Custom XM-L



Mac's by laddscott, on Flickr


----------



## d1337 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

Thanks for the beam shots.


----------



## Summer Heat (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

I have the Thrunite XML 2.7-4.2V drop in. Mind if I ask you a few questions?

1. Were pictures taken with Thrunite XML 3-9V drop in with 2 cr123 batteries or did you use something else?

2. Is there a donut hole in the Solarforce? 

3. Is throw the same? It looks like the Thrunite is throwing farther than the Solarforce.

4. Is the hotspot the same size? It looks like the Solarforce is lighting up a bigger area and has a much wider and bigger beam.

5. In real life, is the Solarforce much brighter than the Thrunite?


----------



## jimbo231 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

Tailcap current is good to know and will tell you how long your batteries will last and if it's safe to use R123's but won't give you emitter lumens since the led might not be seeing the full amperage due to driver efficieny ect.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

Nice beamshots, but it looks like the Thrunite and Mac are pointed a little higher than the Solarforce.... Look at how bright the ground is in the SF beamshot pic... Would love to see more XM-L dropin beamshots compared while being fixed on the same spot.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



Summer Heat said:


> 2. Is there a donut hole in the Solarforce?


 
Not in any of my samples... Or any of my XM-L lights for that matter...


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



Summer Heat said:


> I have the Thrunite XML 2.7-4.2V drop in. Mind if I ask you a few questions?


 1. Were pictures taken with Thrunite XML 3-9V drop in with 2 cr123 batteries or did you use something else?
- Yes, It is that exact setup
2. Is there a donut hole in the Solarforce? 
- No donut, its very nice for a smooth reflector flood
3. Is throw the same? It looks like the Thrunite is throwing farther than the Solarforce.
- No, the solarforce throws farther, I think it sagged a little bit after I set it up sorry.
4. Is the hotspot the same size? It looks like the Solarforce is lighting up a bigger area and has a much wider and bigger beam.
- No, The Thrunite has a larger hotspot
5. In real life, is the Solarforce much brighter than the Thrunite?
- Yes, Much brighter, If you are on the fence about getting it I would go for it!



shao.fu.tzer said:


> Nice beamshots, but it looks like the Thrunite and Mac are pointed a little higher than the Solarforce.... Look at how bright the ground is in the SF beamshot pic... Would love to see more XM-L dropin beamshots compared while being fixed on the same spot.


 
I think the Solarforce settled a little after I positioned it I will try to retake that one tonight.

Here is a Ceiling shot of the Solarforce(left) Thrunite(Right)



xm-l ceiling by laddscott, on Flickr


----------



## Summer Heat (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

Thank you guys for your answers and beamshots. Very helpful. It is very difficult to find useful info of this Solarforce drop in. I'm more than likely going to get one. 

EDIT 4-19: Just got an email from Solarforce saying they will look into my suggestion of a 3 mode drop in Hi Med Lo.

Also I wonder what their input voltage range is for their XML drop in rated at 3.7V. 

http://solarforce-sales.com/product_detail.php?t=RB&s=40&id=193

There is no way the range can be 3-6V because this particular drop in is only intended for one battery only. I'm thinking the range has to be something like 0.8-4.2V or 2.7-4.2V.

I have two Solarforce L2R and if they make the XML drop ins with voltages as low as 0.8V-4.2V I would love to run them in the L2R and 2 AA batteries. That would also be a perfect voltage setting for me to run on one 18650 battery in my L2Ps


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

I re-shot the original Solarforce beamshot so they all match up better.

As for voltages I have no clue, but have used 2 x cr123a and an 18650 and brightness is about the same, Brighter longer on the 18650 though.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

Thanks for posting beam shots. I'm glad solarforce has some QC


----------



## ZZR Puig (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

Hello,

I'm looking for a XM-L drop in for a Solarforce L2P host to be run on a 18650 battery.

I'm considering the Solarforce 5-mode 3.7V drop in, as I guess its performance would be similar to the 3-6 V one mentioned along this thread, and therefore quite good. However I consider the strobe and SOS modes a bit annoying, and the 100%, 60%, 30% brightness modes stated on the website not the best selection. If possible, I would prefer something more like 100%, 40%, 10%, which would probably be more useful in a wider variety of situations.

I've seen a XM-L T6 drop in at KD that would be more closer to those brightness modes, but still a 5-mode. Overall output comparison with Solarforce drop in and any opinions would be handy.

XM-L U2 seem to be available too. I guess the difference between this and T6 isn't really significant, but I would like to hear what you think. If it's worth it, what would be the better source to get one?

If anyone knows of any good alternatives of the kind I'm looking for I would really appreciate your contributions. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: I forgot to ask about possible reflector differences between different drop-ins. Solarforce states that their versions have been improved to achieve a more concentrated beam. Improved with respect to what? I'm not really looking for a thrower, but since the spill will be probably quite bright anyway, a relatively small hotspot would probably be more useful.


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



ZZR Puig said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a XM-L drop in for a Solarforce L2P host to be run on a 18650 battery.
> 
> I'm considering the...



I have both the 1 mode 3-6v and the 5 mode 3.7 and on high there is no difference in output.
If maximum brightness isn't a concern the Thrunite is very nice, still very bright, 3 modes and a very nice beam and color.

Skipping over the strobe or s.o.s. mode isn't really a big deal with some regular use for me.

The Solarforce is more focused and if you compare the module to another p60 module it is maybe a milimeter deeper, the Thrunite is orange peel and more shallow creating a nicer beam pattern but not as focused.

My only complaint about the Thrunite is that the medium mode is a little too bright but its not a big deal. The Thrunite seems more well rounded and uses much less battery but I will use the Solarforce as my main Dog walk light just incase I want the super bright mode. 

Either one is excellent but I don't have experience with other bins or brands, good luck in your selection!


----------



## Kindle (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



ZZR Puig said:


> I'm looking for a XM-L drop in for a Solarforce L2P host to be run on a 18650 battery.


 
Manafont (another chinese etailer like KD/DX) is also selling a 3 mode XM-L drop-in with no strobe/sos/party modes.

There's a thread about it in this forum.


----------



## swtws6 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

I'm glad I found this post. I just purchased (not received yet) a solarforce L2i w/sst-50 . But now I am wondering if I should go ahead and order the xm-l drop in too, will there be much difference? maybe i should order anopther body and a drop in....i'm just not sure anymore!! Anybody have the sloarforce sst-50???


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



swtws6 said:


> I'm glad I found this post. I just purchased (not received yet) a solarforce L2i w/sst-50 . But now I am wondering if I should go ahead and order the xm-l drop in too, will there be much difference? maybe i should order anopther body and a drop in....i'm just not sure anymore!! Anybody have the sloarforce sst-50???


 
I don't have the sst-50 but I am interested in it.
If I had to guess I would say the sst-50 is floodier with a whiter beam, just not quite as bright. I would go for it and grab another host also!


----------



## Mike_TX (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

All I can say is it's probably a blessing many of these vendors take 3-4 weeks to get lights and drop-ins delivered to us. If we had instant gratification, many of us would be covered up with lights. 

I just counted 9 LED flashlights and one orphaned drop-in on my desk, and that doesn't include the ones on my nightstand, in my car, and in the hands of others whom I've given lights as gifts. If I could snap my fingers and have every interesting light I come across, I'd be probably in hock ... at least the prospect of a lengthy delay keeps me from impulse buying. 

This Flashlight Disease is like a crack addiction!

.
.


----------



## LV426 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

I've got the "first version" of the Solarforce, and compared to the KD, it's got a better reflector but doesn't pull much more current.
Modified it with two AMC7135-boards (8x 7135 chips) and it didn't make my inner kitten purr... Until I fed it with a AW 2900mAh 18650!!! There's a huge amount of light in this D26! No throw like my favorite with a XRE EZ900 @ 1.4A - since I'm more into throw than overall output, but there's no possibility denying the amount of light put out of this assembly now.


----------



## ZZR Puig (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



LV426 said:


> Until I fed it with a AW 2900mAh 18650!!!


I'm just wondering how important it is to have the right batteries for getting a good performance from the XM-L I'm planning to get. 

I've have been using black/fire Trustfire 2400mAh batteries with good results, but I haven't pushed them up to a drain current of 3.0A, maybe just about 1.5A. Anyone knows if they are expected to behave appropriately. I'm quite sure the AW 2900mAh batteries are better, but they cost 4 times as much! Even more than the drop in itself. Is it worth it for safety or performance reasons? Or even if there is an improvement it shouldn't be too noticeable, considering the current batteries are not bad?


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



ZZR Puig said:


> I'm just wondering how important it is to have the right batteries for getting a good performance from the XM-L I'm planning to get.
> 
> I've have been using black/fire Trustfire 2400mAh batteries with good results, but I haven't pushed them up to a drain current of 3.0A, maybe just about 1.5A. Anyone knows if they are expected to behave appropriately. I'm quite sure the AW 2900mAh batteries are better, but they cost 4 times as much! Even more than the drop in itself. Is it worth it for safety or performance reasons? Or even if there is an improvement it shouldn't be too noticeable, considering the current batteries are not bad?


 
Not really. You'e fine with your current batteries. A Pila IBC charger wouldn't be a bad investment though.


----------



## LV426 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

I get almost the double current pull from the AW compared to a gray Trustfire 2400mAh, so I'll have to give the battery some importance.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

The flame trustfire have proven to be relatively comparable in current draw to AW 2200/2600 (In between).


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

I'm using Eagletac 18650's and a Pila IBC that I ordered from illuminationgear. I've made 3 orders from them in the past month, shipping was quick and I haven't had a single issue.

I couldn't find much info on the Eagletac 18650's but I thought this page was great for anyone choosing a battery http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=513
The Eagletac's seem to fare pretty well and are $9.99 (plus it's easier to order batteries and a charger from the same source IMO)

I know people love the Gray and the Fire Trustfires, call me crazy but but I am a little uneasy about the Trustfire brand in general.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

I personally don't have a single protected 18650-I have enough from salvages to throw them away if I do something stupid (Short one down to 1.5 volts ) But I use Flames 16340 and 14500, and haven't had any problems. The biggest thing is that they are bigger than AW cells.


----------



## Mike_TX (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

Okay, excuse me, but the terms "flame" and "fire" in connection with Trustfire are throwing me. Mine are the blue protected ones, and yes they have a flame logo on them ... is that what we're talking about?

.
.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

No, we're talking about the Black/red flame wrapper ones.


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 22, 2011)

Mike_TX said:


> Okay, excuse me, but the terms "flame" and "fire" in connection with Trustfire are throwing me. Mine are the blue protected ones, and yes they have a flame logo on them ... is that what we're talking about?
> 
> .
> .


 
Mike, the trustfires in question are sku# 20392 on DX (thanks srfreddy)


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

You aren't supposed to post direct links, FYI. Just put up the sku number, in this case 20392.


----------



## Mike_TX (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

Thanks, doctor ladd. I find it interesting they describe them as "Genuine 2400mAh capacity" ... is that an admission that the others with the same specs don't REALLY have 2400mAh capacity?

I've been using the blue ones rated at 2500mAh (sku 5790), and they've been excellent. What actually makes the red and black ones better?

.
.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



Mike_TX said:


> Thanks, doctor ladd. I find it interesting they describe them as "Genuine 2400mAh capacity" ... is that an admission that the others with the same specs don't REALLY have 2400mAh capacity?
> 
> I've been using the blue ones rated at 2500mAh (sku 5790), and they've been excellent. What actually makes the red and black ones better?
> 
> ...


 
They've been tested to be the most reliable in terms of capacity.


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

I think the red and black ones have been around a while and proven to be reliable, I've never used them though. 
Batteries rated around 2400mah seem to be accurately rated but the higher ones like 3000mah seem to be way over rated. I think I read somewhere that the gray 3000mah trustfires are closer to 2400mah but have higher internal resistance so they drain more slowly. 

On another note, The Et 18650's seem great so far, I have one in my Solarforce and Thrunite XM-L's and they seem to last forever now, the Thrunite has seen alot of use, really any excuse to turn it on and the battery is still at 3.95v starting from 4.18. I can't really gauge the time frame because I have been using different modes but the solarforce dropped in voltage twice as fast.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

The grey protected Trustfires work great for me.. they seem to have a lower "Sudden Cell Death" ratio than other cheapies I've tried. I now own 5 Solarforce XM-L dropins and in different hosts, using different cells, they all appear almost identical in output and tint. Either they're extremely consistent, or I'm just "lucky"??? I'm thinking about stripping them all down, resoldering and potting them, and checking out how they fair on the end of my Remington 870 after a few dozen rounds of 12-shot 00 buck @ 1280fps. Many cheap drop ins die within the first shot.


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 23, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> I now own 5 Solarforce XM-L dropins and in different hosts, using different cells, they all appear almost identical in output and tint.


 
I have 2 Solarforce XM-L's now and they are nearly identical also.


----------



## SirJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

Anyone try the XM-L in an L2i with 3xaaa. Obviously, its not going to do nearly as much, but I am just curious. Any guess on output? Thinking about doing an L2i with Xm-L to throw in my book bag which I carry around. Will probably run 2xcr123a as it won't be run all that regularly but I like the option of using 3xaaa as a back-up power source.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



SirJohn said:


> Anyone try the XM-L in an L2i with 3xaaa. Obviously, its not going to do nearly as much, but I am just curious. Any guess on output? Thinking about doing an L2i with Xm-L to throw in my book bag which I carry around. Will probably run 2xcr123a as it won't be run all that regularly but I like the option of using 3xaaa as a back-up power source.


 
I've run the Solarforce XM-L in an L2R with 2x L91s and it was pretty anemic... I mean... it produced light... I would have been impressed in 2006... that extra 1.5V is all it probably needs though... unless it's a current issue...


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



shao.fu.tzer said:


> I've run the Solarforce XM-L in an L2R with 2x L91s and it was pretty anemic... I mean... it produced light... I would have been impressed in 2006... that extra 1.5V is all it probably needs though... unless it's a current issue...


Actually, it's possible that it might be a current issue - L91's, even though they do great on voltage, have somewhat higher internal resistance than NiMH's IIRC. So there's a possibility that two good NiMH's could be OK, but I wouldn't bank on a significant improvement, if any. :shrug:


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

Wondering if anyone has used the Solarforce XM-L with an IMR


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

Two questions for the owners of this dropin, as I've been thinking of picking up one or two.

With regards to tint, a lot of folks are saying 'nice and white', but how might it compare to other dropins? The only ones I have for comparision are the recent SolarForce XP-G R5 and a respectable selection of Malkoffs & Moddoo's. 
Can anybody try out this one-mode dropin with an in-line resistance (low level) mod such as a McC2S tailcap, Malkoff two-stage 'ring', or a L1 tailcap/VME to see if a second 'low' mode can be attained?
Thanks for any information,


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 28, 2011)

Kestrel,
The Solarforce XM-L's color is white. Compared to other led lights I have like Terralux or Ultrafire which tend to be blueish or purple throughout the beam pattern. I really like the Solarforce's color, I would say it's right about 5000k at the hotspot. The outtermost flood tends to be a bit purple which makes for an interesting light. I really like these dropins.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

That tint spread tends to be the case with xml, looking at the 2 I have and a few threads on it before the Crash.


----------



## Glow_Worm (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

Kestrel,

1. The tint on mine is comparable to most of my other XM-L drop-ins from nailbender and Manafont (Ultrafire), as well as to my Lumintop TD-15X. It's nice.

2. I've tried it with a McC2S 22-ohm (that I got from you actually) tailcap in a Solarforce L2P, and it works very well. Output is comparable to the Low on a TD-15X or the 3-mode XM-L drop-ins, so I'd guess between 25-40 lumens. (That's with an 18650, I haven't tried it w/ 2xCR123s.)


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



doctor ladd said:


> The Solarforce XM-L's color is white. Compared to other led lights I have like Terralux or Ultrafire which tend to be blueish or purple throughout the beam pattern. I really like the Solarforce's color, I would say it's right about 5000k at the hotspot.


Excellent, thank you for that info. I really like the color temperature of my 5000K (i.e. first-run) Malkoff M31W, so that particular info is very helpful.



Glow_Worm said:


> I've tried it with a McC2S 22-ohm (that I got from you actually) tailcap in a Solarforce L2P, and it works very well.


LOL, so that's why I sold my extras off - this way other folks can try their dropins w/ them and get the info back to me. 


Thanks folks, exactly what I needed to know. Guess I'll have to be picking up a couple ... 


Edit: If anybody with a set of calipers can measure the diameter of these at the 'label area', I'd appreciate it - I'll be using one for a simple mod project. I see that there are *two* fitment styles available, one for the SolarForce L2 series and one for the SureFire P-series. I'd be interested to know the outer diameter (at the middle cylindrical surface, not the reflector edge OD) of either. Thanks again,


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

OK - I had my first Solarforce drop in officially die on me today. I changed cells in the light with a freshly charged AW. I clicked the switch - No light... So I try a few different batteries... Nothing... Actually I got it to turn on for a few seconds once. Shaking, wiggly, tapping the side of my hand seemed to make no difference. So I unscrewed the bezel to remove the dropin for inspection and the driver board popped off, exposing that the negative lead from the driver board had somehow gotten soldered onto the outside of the pill! I was getting already to resolder the whole thing when the damndest thing happened - THE EMITTER JUST FELL OUT! For no apparent reason... I hadn't even unscrewed the reflector or anything... This is from a drop in with no more than 10 minutes runtime total and no more than 30 seconds on high....

Here are the pics:


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 28, 2011)

Shao,
That is frustrating, I hope you have some Arctic Alumina and solder sitting around. I imagine it will be fine once put back together.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



doctor ladd said:


> Shao,
> That is frustrating, I hope you have some Arctic Alumina and solder sitting around. I imagine it will be fine once put back together.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


 
Oh I've got a little of everything. I'll fix it, just what a PITA... Solarforce-Sales has excellent customer service. I've sent the story and pics to them and they should send me a replacment with little hassle. I've never had an emitter just pop out like that. I've had XR-E domes come off in some optics, and had quite a few driver leads break, but I've never anything like this. It was like spontaneous drop in death... Everything kinda fell apart simualtaneously. I had it in a Solarforce L2P with no mods other than a McClicky in an S6 tailcap, so this shouldn't have happened... I've had great luck with all my other Solarforce dropins thus far.... Think I'll try the frying pan and solder paste technique to get the die back on and then resolder it properly. I'm not going to cross my fingers though...


----------



## Summer Heat (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

I've dealt with Solarforce Sales before regarding a bad drop in. They said they would ship replacement but I got to ship the defective item to them. 

Did they request the same thing from you?


----------



## Summer Heat (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

Wow. I just got the Solarforce XM-L 5 mode 3.7V drop in.

And it is bad. Real bad.

The Smooth reflector had all kinds of particles on the reflector surface. It is the dirtiest reflector I have ever seen.

The thing is weak. My Thrunite 1.5A XM-L drop in is putting out 5 times the amount of light. 

The only good thing I can say is that the 5 modes HI MED LO Strobe Blink work as they should. Everything else is just a disaster.

I don't get it. I have three of their new XPG R5 drop ins and those are perfect working and well made.

I bought a P7 drop in from them before and that was junk. Now I have there XM-L and it is junk as well.

This is one of my assumptions of what is going on with this 3.7V XML drop in. I'm thinking maybe they sent me a 3-6V drop in with a 3.7V sticker label. I have no way of testing this myself. I can't just stick 2 CR123 batteries inside and light it up. If my assumption is wrong about the voltage then I will destroy the drop in.

Another assumption I have is that there is just something wrong with this drop in.

For those of you who have the 3-6V drop in, can you please run a 18650 battery in there and tell me how bright it is compared to 2 CR123?

I am going to contact Solarforce-sales and demand a refund. I don't want a replacement, I just want a refund. I'll probably get myself another Thrunite.


----------



## doctor ladd (Apr 29, 2011)

Summer Heat,
My drop-in was dusty also, I just used computer duster to clean it out.
It sounds like there is something wrong with your drop-in. I have 2 3-6v Solarforce and 1 3-6v Thrunite and both Solarforce are easily twice as bright on high as the Thrunite on high no matter what battety set up, 18650 or cr123. There is also no difference in brightness between battery set ups on the same drop in that I can see for either brand. Sorry to hear, it sounds like you got a bum drop-in. I would contact customer service. Good luck


----------



## doctor ladd (May 1, 2011)

Just figured I'd ask again although it seems the answer is probably no.

Has anyone used an IMR with this drop-in?


----------



## doctor ladd (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

The strobe and S.O.S. are really getting to me and showing to be increasingly useless.

So I ordered a 3 mode 2.8a driver from ShiningBeam. Sku# 1217 I hope it fits well, if not I have some other parts sitting around I can modify to get something to work.

I've noticed I can't get the ET 18650's to read a steady amperage on the Solarforce XM-L so I also have some AW IMR's on the way. Hopefully this set up will get the most out of the XM-L. Can't wait until the driver shows up!


----------



## e.williams (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

Someone hook me up. I have clicked links in this thread and cant seem to make up my mind. Yes I am a noob. I am pretty sure I want to keep it simple and go with a surefire 6p body and use 2 cr123. I want a drop in that is very powerfull and will only use the light in very, very short bursts. So heat should not be an issue. This 820 lumen xm-L drop in sounds great but I had solar force light from lighthound.com and the thing would fliker or shut off when I simply bumped it in my hand. I need something that will not shut off kinda like all trusted surefire brand lights. So if I put this cheap 820 drop in into a 6p is it gonna shut off with every bump?
Should I upgrade the clicky or tail cap as well. Sorry guys I need this spelled out for me word by word, maybe links if someone want to post links for parts that would help.... set me up


----------



## doctor ladd (May 3, 2011)

Which light are you talking about shutting off?
I have a Skyline II and its a piece of junk. It shuts off randomly when lowering the brightness. However, I love the L2x, L2p and both XM-L drop-ins that I have. They are all great quality. I would invest in a good(safe) charger and 18650s even for semi regular use. A drop-in that can use both 18650 and cr123a is great for traveling or emergencies - just a thought.

Heat really isn't an issue for me with cr123a's it just gets warm. This drop-in seems solidly built with an exception posted earlier in this thread. I wouldn't worry about it. Go for it.


----------



## e.williams (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



doctor ladd said:


> Which light are you talking about shutting off?
> I have a Skyline II and its a piece of junk. It shuts off randomly when lowering the brightness. However, I love the L2x, L2p and both XM-L drop-ins that I have. They are all great quality. I would invest in a good(safe) charger and 18650s even for semi regular use. A drop-in that can use both 18650 and cr123a is great for traveling or emergencies - just a thought.
> 
> Heat really isn't an issue for me with cr123a's it just gets warm. This drop-in seems solidly built with an exception posted earlier in this thread. I wouldn't worry about it. Go for it.



I do want to use cr123's cause I wont have time to re charge.
So you dont think if will have a shut off problem with 6p surefire body and the xm-L?
Yes I had the skyine 2


----------



## doctor ladd (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely not. 
Something about the Skyline II isn't made well. I regret buying it, glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## doctor ladd (May 4, 2011)

My 2.8a shiningbeam driver and IMR showed up today. I installed it and got exactly 2.8a at the tail with the IMR. Well, I decided to go back and clean up some of the excess solder and I must have damaged something on the board because when I turned it on again the board fried. Whatever.

I went back to my other(5 mode) drop-in and decided to use the IMR again. Well guess what, it read over 2.8 at the tail and was noticably brighter than with my Eagletac's. With the ET 18650 I get about 2.6a and it quickly drops to about 2.4a with a few minutes of use and has trouble keeping a consistant current.

I would definately recommend using the AW IMR if anyone is worried about getting the most out of this drop-in. It is bright!

Edit: See post #86


----------



## xml (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



e.williams said:


> ... This 820 lumen xm-L drop in sounds great but I had solar force light from lighthound.com and the thing would fliker or shut off when I simply bumped it in my hand...


 
I recently purchased a single mode 820 lumen Solarforce XM-L and dropped it in a Solarforce L2 host, and I am very impressed with the quality - no issues with flickering or shutting off. I am also very impressed with the beam quality, nice and tight hotspot with awesome throw and spill for a P60 style drop in. Of the lights that I am familiar with (xr-e, xp-e, xp-g, and mc-e), the beam most reminds me of a Quark xp-e... on MEGA STEROIDS!!!


----------



## e.williams (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

great info guys, any thoughts on tail cap style i should use for the 6p hos or any other hosts anyone would recomd. for this xm-L drop in? on the tail cap I want a clicky style but want to avoid turnning it on by accident. 
again I am a total noob and thank you all for your help thus far!


----------



## xml (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



e.williams said:


> great info guys, any thoughts on tail cap style i should use...


 
For your needs, I would recommend a reverse clicky that is able to tailstand. With a reverse clicky, the light only turns on after you fully depress and then release the switch, where as the forward clicky will turn the light on as soon as you start to depress the switch. The tailstanding aspect of the switch would provide help physical protection for the switch from accidental activation (bumps, etc.).


----------



## ranger07 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

I have both the solarforce and the thrunite XM-L drop ins, and agree the solarforce is about 50 percent brighter to my eyes. It also has a really nice combo of flood and throw, has double the throw of the thrunite. Very nice tint and beam profile. Ive used mine at work in an L2 host for the past week and am really impressed. You can get this and an L2 host for about 35 bucks and have a great light. I get great runtime with an AW 2600 and notice no difference in output with an IMR, but does get pretty warm when run for more than a few minutes. Great bang for the buck dropin.


----------



## e.williams (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



ranger07 said:


> I have both the solarforce and the thrunite XM-L drop ins, and agree the solarforce is about 50 percent brighter to my eyes. It also has a really nice combo of flood and throw, has double the throw of the thrunite. Very nice tint and beam profile. Ive used mine at work in an L2 host for the past week and am really impressed. You can get this and an L2 host for about 35 bucks and have a great light. I get great runtime with an AW 2600 and notice no difference in output with an IMR, but does get pretty warm when run for more than a few minutes. Great bang for the buck dropin.



what L2 host did you use? the solarforce I take it. is this the short or longer version? remember im a noob so bear with me please. when you say AW 2600 is that an 18650? and with this L2 host I want to be able to bang this light around and not have it turn off, is that realistic?
thx again guys.


----------



## ranger07 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



e.williams said:


> what L2 host did you use? the solarforce I take it. is this the short or longer version? remember im a noob so bear with me please. when you say AW 2600 is that an 18650? and with this L2 host I want to be able to bang this light around and not have it turn off, is that realistic?
> thx again guys.




I used this http://www.lighthound.com/Solarforc...-Switch-all-Black-Type-2-Anodized_p_2629.html host, which is available in gunmetal and tan finishes also. And this http://www.lighthound.com/AW-18650-Protected-2600-mAh-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_3125.html battery. A good cheap charger is the WF139. The solar force hosts are not the most ding scratch resistant, but for the price they hold up very well. I use mine at work, and it gets banged around a lot, never had any issues. What will you be using the light for?


----------



## ZZR Puig (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

I have just received my 4.2V XM-L drop in from Manafont, the 3-mode one mentioned previously in this thread.

It is definitely much brighter than other XP-G R5 I used for comparison, but I felt it wasn't as bright as I was expecting, so I proceeded to measure the tailcap current to know how it was performing, and to my surprise it just reached 1.4A with fully charged 18650s.

If I'm not mistaken it should be running at about 2.8A, so there is a huge difference. I have tried two different types of batteries that have performed well so far, so I'm fairly sure that this is not the problem. Anyone has experienced a similar problem? Is the drop in defective or mistaken?

Any ideas before I contact Manafont?


----------



## recDNA (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

The only one I can find is at Lighthound and it is only rated at 3.7 volts. Is there a different model? Where do I find it?


----------



## PapaLumen (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



ZZR Puig said:


> any ideas before I contact Manafont?



Yeh, measure current again with thick wire from the meter. Let us know the results.


----------



## doctor ladd (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*



recDNA said:


> The only one I can find is at Lighthound and it is only rated at 3.7 volts. Is there a different model? Where do I find it?



I got both of mine from Illuminationgear, Super fast shipping I wish they had more things that I wanted!


----------



## ZZR Puig (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



PapaLumen said:


> Yeh, measure current again with thick wire from the meter. Let us know the results.


 
I already used some tin foil wrapped to the leads and attached to the battery and host to make sure the contact was good. I also verified that the light output when measuring the current was roughly the same than when using the flashlight normally.

The current measurements were roughly the same using tin foil or not; I guess that at about 1.4A the resistance should be quite high to notice a significant difference.


----------



## doctor ladd (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*

I just wanted to note that I used slightly better wires on my DMM and got totally different amperage readings,

With the Et18650 I get 3a at the tail
With the AW IMR I get 4a at the tail - Way too much

I am not sure if that is a minimum that the IMR discharges at but While the bulb was noticably brighter I went back to the Et18650


----------



## PapaLumen (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?*



ZZR Puig said:


> I already used some tin foil wrapped to the leads and attached to the battery and host to make sure the contact was good. I also verified that the light output when measuring the current was roughly the same than when using the flashlight normally.
> 
> The current measurements were roughly the same using tin foil or not; I guess that at about 1.4A the resistance should be quite high to notice a significant difference.



Tin foil round leads? Just stick some thicker wire in there.


----------



## doctor ladd (May 13, 2011)

Im unfarmiliar with foil on leads also. 

Thicker gauge short wire is the only way to go with a DMM. 

I put solder on the ends to prevent fray and it thickens the end you plug in too.


----------



## recDNA (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce 820 Lumen XM-L Drop-in, Anyone have one?(Updated - Pics in post #21)*

If you leave the 5 mode model in strobe for 30 minutes on a shelf does it get hot?


----------



## doctor ladd (May 20, 2011)

recDNA said:


> If you leave the 5 mode model in strobe for 30 minutes on a shelf does it get hot?


 
After a minute or two it gets warm, after 30 I'm sure it is very warm but probably not hot. It strobes at full brightness so it wont be cool to the touch.


----------



## recDNA (May 20, 2011)

My new single mode 6 volt model just arrived. I am very pleased. The tint is very cool. Some might call it bluish. I would just say cool white like old fashioned fluorescent bulbs were. The hotspot is narrower than my Thrunite 1.5 amp or my Nailbender 2.8 amp xml's. It makes the hotspot look brighter and it may have a little more throw. I would say it is a little less bright than the Nailbender but much brighter than the Thrunite. 1.5 amps is just a waste of a perfectly good XM-L ;-( imo. I don't know what Thrunite was thinking. I wish knew how to change the driver myself.

Anyway I tested the amps at the tailcap with a brand new pair of CR123 (3.05 volts each) and an older pair (2.9 volts each). I have read that as voltage drops some drivers pull even more amps which would be dangerous with CR123. Anyway I was relieved to see the older lower voltage batteries powered up a 2.1 amps whereas the new ones at 2.75 amps. Clearly as voltage drops amps also drop - safer.

I wrapped it up tight in copper foil and popped it into my Surefire C2. Single mode is perfect with the momentary/twisty tailcap. Primaries won't last long but I'll only be using it for 1 or 2 minutes at a time in most cases. I like it so much I intend to order the 5 mode 6 volt model if illuminationgear ever gets one in. I like strobe as an option in my car.


----------



## doctor ladd (May 20, 2011)

Glad you like it,
If you want a prettier beam pattern just swap reflectors with the thrunite. It works great for a medium flood beam and it still throws well.


----------



## LazyJ (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like it might be time for me to go XML. Of all the R5's lights I have, the Solarforce low voltage is my brightest and favorite beam/tint so I'm sold on their dropins. Besides XML being brighter, can someone briefly summarize what differences I would notice in beam characteristics going from this particular XPG to the XML being touted? Spot size? Tint?


----------



## gatorgofer (May 22, 2011)

I just received my Solarforce 3.7 820 5 mode in a 2m host. I'm puzzled, it's not very bright! My Fenix PD30 on turbo blows it away. I've tried 2 different battery configurations, a RCR123,and a 18650 (with an extension). Same result. One other like this has been mentioned above, any others? Could this be part of a bad batch?


----------



## doctor ladd (May 22, 2011)

gatorgofer said:


> I just received my Solarforce 3.7 820 5 mode in a 2m host. I'm puzzled, it's not very bright! My Fenix PD30 on turbo blows it away. I've tried 2 different battery configurations, a RCR123,and a 18650 (with an extension). Same result. One other like this has been mentioned above, any others? Could this be part of a bad batch?


 
Hmm, do the batteries test at 4.2v?
Have you cycled through the modes? It should be fine, maybe there is one little thing you missed. 

I have not had this issue, maybe you got an xp-g by mistake?


----------



## gatorgofer (May 22, 2011)

Batteries are freshly charged and I've cycled through all the modes. There might be something to the xp-g theory however the label says lc-xml. Just a sticker however. It could easily be mislabeled. I'll be contacting Solarforce this week.


----------



## doctor ladd (May 22, 2011)

The xp-g looks alot like the xm-l just a little smaller. If you are guessing its about 300 lumen that would seem right. 

I hope you get it sorted out, let us know what happens. This is a great and very bright drop-in, you will be impressed when its fixed/replaced.


----------



## ZZR Puig (May 23, 2011)

It is very easy to discern between XM-L ang XP-G. You can see it in these pictures (XM-L and XP-G respectively):


----------



## doctor ladd (Sep 5, 2011)

To update, my 5 mode drop-in died in hand two days ago for no apparent reason. 

After looking at it Im sure it was the driver because nothing was noticably wrong.. oh well. It became one of my most used lights and I may end up ordering another XM-L 5 mode depending on how much I miss it.


----------



## doctor ladd (Dec 27, 2011)

This has been dead a while but Solarforce has come out with another XML drop in that is 3 mode. Both of my original XML's died unexpectedly so I hope this one lasts a while. I will update with a few pics when it arrives!


----------



## hellraiser (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey,

For thoes guy who been using cr123s how are things holding up?


----------



## recDNA (Dec 30, 2011)

I haven't had any problems. Never tried more than 10 minutes on high though.


----------



## hellraiser (Dec 31, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I haven't had any problems. Never tried more than 10 minutes on high though.



Thanks!

I'm still kinda learning here. I wasn't aware they came in 6volt.

Just found the 6v 3 mode with memory today. Seems like a good way to go. Rolling the dice for the first time!


----------



## Islandchanel (Jan 1, 2012)

I just ordered the 5 mode and the wait is killing me.


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok, why do you guys get such nice high amp readings with yours? I just today received my Solarforce 820 lumen 3.7V XM-L. When I measured its ampdraw at the tailswitch I only got 1.12 amps. With the Monafont 3.7V drop in I get 1.38 amps! I thought the Solarforce is brighter than the Monafont?

With my old 3-mode 300 lumen drop-in I get 0.88 amps. 1.12 is not really much more. But I must say, it is very much brighter still than the 300 lumen drop-in.


----------



## Mike_TX (Jan 6, 2012)

lightseeker2009 said:


> Ok, why do you guys get such nice high amp readings with yours? I just today received my Solarforce 820 lumen 3.7V XM-L. When I measured its ampdraw at the tailswitch I only got 1.12 amps. With the Monafont 3.7V drop in I get 1.38 amps! I thought the Solarforce is brighter than the Monafont?
> 
> With my old 3-mode 300 lumen drop-in I get 0.88 amps. 1.12 is not really much more. But I must say, it is very much brighter still than the 300 lumen drop-in.



As has been discussed here before, the flimsy wires that come with most multimeters have too much resistance (or too little capacity) to return a correct reading at higher amperages. If you get some bigger-gauge wires (smaller number) you'll get better readings. I actually took some 12ga solid copper household wiring, stripped off the insulation, and bent the ends over so they would make good contact with the sockets of my meter, and they worked fine. 

Try that.

.
.


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, you are right. The wires are very thin. But why would they sell a product that can go to up to 10 amps but cant give correct readings at 1 to 2 amps? Won't I mess it all up when soldering on thicker wires? Will the voltages readings not be shown to be more than it actually is after fitting the thicker wires? 
Sorry for the stupid questions, but I'm still learning.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 8, 2012)

I think the Solarforce XM-L is driven a little less then the Manafont XM-L. That could be why your getting a little less Amps on the meter. Solarforce took the conservative approach. Less is more. It has less heat buildup and less heat sag. It still is a very nice drop-in that puts out a lot of light!


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've read somewhere the Solarforce is brighter than the Manafont. I found it too be the other way around. I've got the 4.2V 3 mode versions. There is a clear difference, especially when shining the light at a tree 70 meters away. I'm quite impressed by the Manafont drop in. The only negative thing I have about the Manafont was the delivery time. It took a few months. The solarforce drop in was in my hands in less than two weeks.


----------



## hellraiser (Jan 12, 2012)

Just to make sure is the XML the one borderd by blue or grey?
I finally received mine today and was a little let down.

I'm not sayin it's not bright it's just not knock your socks off bright. I picked up a 6v 3 mode version. Runing a brand new set of surefire cr123 battery's.






ZZR Puig said:


> It is very easy to discern between XM-L ang XP-G. You can see it in these pictures (XM-L and XP-G respectively):


----------



## moodysj (Jan 13, 2012)

lightseeker2009 said:


> Ok, why do you guys get such nice high amp readings with yours? I just today received my Solarforce 820 lumen 3.7V XM-L. When I measured its ampdraw at the tailswitch I only got 1.12 amps. With the Monafont 3.7V drop in I get 1.38 amps! I thought the Solarforce is brighter than the Monafont?
> 
> With my old 3-mode 300 lumen drop-in I get 0.88 amps. 1.12 is not really much more. But I must say, it is very much brighter still than the 300 lumen drop-in.



Looks like the higher current readings were with the 6 volt (2 @ CR123) version


----------



## Mike_TX (Jan 13, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Just to make sure is the XML the one borderd by blue or grey?
> I finally received mine today and was a little let down.
> 
> I'm not sayin it's not bright it's just not knock your socks off bright. I picked up a 9v 3 mode version. Runing a brand new set of surefire cr123 battery's.



The top one, with 6 segments and 3 leads.

.
.


----------



## hellraiser (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike_TX said:


> The top one, with 6 segments and 3 leads.
> 
> .
> .



Thanks!

I almost want to take my original statement back. I was doing a white ceiling test when I wrote that. It wasant until the following night when I got to see how much it really put out! Its still not what i excpected but I'm proably not using it to it fullest potential with primary's but it's officially the brightest light I got. Well for now anyways!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Sno4Life (Jan 15, 2012)

Can anyone comment on how much heat the solar force XML puts out on the 60% medium setting? I will be running it in a solar force L2T host.


----------



## funkychateau (Feb 3, 2012)

doctor ladd said:


> Which light are you talking about shutting off?
> I have a Skyline II and its a piece of junk. It shuts off randomly when lowering the brightness.



Both the Skyline 1 and Skyline 2 have the shutoff issue, but the Skyline 2 is worse. 

It's due to the implementation of the dimming electronics - if there is a momentary interruption in the current path, the dimming circuitry will reverto to "off". It's easy to verify by bumping the tailcap against a solid surface. The tailcap spring compresses a little, the positive end of the battery momentarily loses contact with the button on the driver, and the light turns off. I have to be careful when tailstanding my Skyline, as it will turn off if I set it down too hard.

Adding a spring to the driver button to maintain constant battery contact through vibration or bumping should solve the problem. One of these days I'll find a spring of the perfect size and solder it on. They should have built the Skylines with two springs holding the battery.


----------



## chewy78 (Feb 8, 2012)

Im thinking about getting one of these drop ins for my fire fighter helmet. I do have a cabelas xpg host to use it with. I normally would keep 2-cr123s in it, but would like to use an aw 17670 i have while training. It probably wont get used too often since its a volunteer fire dept and 2-cr123s for actual usage on a fire call. Then when I train i can swap the cr123s out and stick my aw17670 i have in it. Oh, will an AW17670 cell be enough? and I see there are 2 different ones , this one Solarforce 3 mode w/ Memroy IC XM-L T6 Cree 820 Lumens 3-6V Replacement bulb for Surefire 6P G2 & L2 series and this Solarforce 820 Lumens XM-L led 3 mode 100%->60%->10%(High Med Low) with Memory IC Bulb for L2 series & Surefire 6P G2 Whats the difference between tints? Which one would have a warmer tint for cutting through smoke and fog? Is there a difference between the 2 drop ins? Or are they both the same thing?


----------



## Sno4Life (Feb 8, 2012)

The first one is 100%-60%-strobe


----------



## chewy78 (Feb 8, 2012)

oh yeah lol i didnt read it thoroughly haha


----------



## PapaLumen (Feb 8, 2012)

lightseeker2009 said:


> Yes, you are right. Won't I mess it all up when soldering on thicker wires? Will the voltages readings not be shown to be more than it actually is after fitting the thicker wires?
> Sorry for the stupid questions, but I'm still learning.



You don't need to solder thicker wires, just bend the end up a bit and stick it in the hole that the meter lead normally plugs into. Voltage readings will remain correct and wont change. The manafont one is definatley driven a bit harder, the two i have both read 3.5A at the tailcap using thick wire on the meter. With the normal meter leads I was getting 1.5A.


----------

